# Ceramic steel vs. Metal



## Lotkid (May 17, 2019)

Which type of steel is best in your opinion


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For what purpose?


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

We were taught(which I don't know if it's accurate as I have had no need to verify it) that each has its own properties that are useful. So for me personally I have on hand a regular steel, a ceramic and a diamond. But if you can have only one I would probably go with the diamond. (The wide plank not the cheap coated type that rubs off) Ceramics are great but fragile and although this may be incorrect practice I may run my blade down a ceramic and then a regular steel for the magnetized purposes.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

For hard steel knives I’ll use a ceramic hone for “brush-up” instead of using a stone every time. And sometimes a gentle swipe on a smooth steel. But never a ribbed or textured steel.

For German stainless and all carbon steel knives I’ll use a ribbed/textured steel as well as a ceramic hone with in between sharpening with stones.

I have no experience with diamond hones.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

A diamond “steel” is an abrasive and will remove metal. To sharpen properly you need a bit of practice to get consi stent bevels.

A steel “steel” has been around for centuries. They don’t remove metal, and are best used for coarse grained steel knives . What they do is pull the curled over edge straight again. You can do this several times until the edge fatigues and breaks off, the you need to re establish your bevels again with abrasives.


----------



## Lotkid (May 17, 2019)

brianshaw said:


> For what purpose?


For the purpose you would use a steel for honing and straightening your blade


----------



## kitchenrestock (Sep 10, 2019)

Stainless steel is the type of knife-making steel and it is the best steel for knives that are resistant free. The extra benefit of using stainless steel is the inclusion of chromium and other alloying elements that increase corrosion resistance. Stainless steel knives have typically formed out of austenitic or martensitic stainless steels.


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

Oh geez....
Ultimate statements like this will bring out all the knife nuts and faux metallurgists and start another war....

Besides, the o.p. Wanted to know about _sharpening steels, _NOT knife steel. M'kay?


----------

